# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Τροποποιήσεις SOLAS, Συνθήκη της Στοκχόλμης και υπαρχοντα πλοία

## Maroulis Nikos

Σήμα κινδύνου από τους Ελληνες ακτοπλόους

Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ
Τετάρτη, 19 Ιανουαρίου 2005 07:00
Σελίδα: 53, 365 λέξεις, ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ



Θα μείνουν από πλοία τα νησιά του Αιγαίου αν δεν αλλάξει ο νόμος
Παπουτσή επισημαίνουν οι ακτοπλόοι. 
ΧΩΡΙΣ πλοία θα μείνουν τα επόμενα χρόνια τα ελληνικά νησιά εάν δεν
υπάρξει άμεσα αλλαγή του θεσμικού πλαισίου λειτουργίας της ακτοπλοΐας.
Το μήνυμα αυτό αναμένεται να στείλουν για μία ακόμη φορά προς την
κυβέρνηση αλλά και τον υπουργό Εμπορικής ναυτιλίας Μανώλη Κεφαλογιάννη
οι Ελληνες ακτοπλόοι με την ευκαιρία της γενικής συνέλευσης της Ενωσης
Εφοπλιστών Ακτοπλοΐας που πραγματοποιείται σήμερα στον Πειραιά.

Όπως επανειλημμένα έχουν τονίσει εκπρόσωποι της Ένωσης Ακτοπλόων το
μέλλον της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας συνδέεται άμεσα με την καθιέρωση ενός
σταθερού νομικού πλαισίου λειτουργίας στη βάση της απελευθερωμένης
αγοράς, όπως αυτή καθορίζεται από τον κοινοτικό κανονισμό 3577/1992.

Σύμφωνα με παράγοντες της ακτοπλοΐας εάν δεν τροποποιηθεί το θεσμικό
πλαίσιο δύσκολα θα υπάρξουν νέες επενδύσεις στην ακτοπλοΐα με αποτέλεσμα
τα προβλήματα συγκοινωνίας με τα νησιά να ενταθούν. Όλες οι εκτιμήσεις
και πληροφορίες για νέες επενδύσεις στην ακτοπλοΐα και ειδικότερα από
εφοπλιστές της ποντοπόρου ναυτιλίας θα μείνουν στα χαρτιά εάν δεν
τροποποιηθεί ο νόμος Παπουτσή έτσι ώστε να προσαρμοσθεί στο κοινοτικό
κανονισμό, σχολίαζε προσφάτως παράγων της ακτοπλοΐας.

Ενδιαφέρον για επενδύσεις υπάρχει, σημείωνε άλλος σημαντικός παράγοντας
της ακτοπλοΐας σχολιάζοντας την κίνηση εξαγοράς του 11,6% των μετοχών
της hellas Fluing Dolphin από την Attica Group του κ. Περικλή
Παναγόπουλου.

Η κυβέρνηση όμως θα πρέπει να καταλάβει, προσθέτε την ίδια στιγμή, ότι
για να γίνουν σημαντικές επενδύσεις στο χώρο αυτό θα πρέπει να αλλάξει
το θεσμικό πλαίσιο.

Επισημαίνεται ότι πολλά από τα πλοία που σήμερα είναι δρομολογημένα στις
γραμμές του Αιγαίου, σταδιακά θα αποσύρονται λόγω ορίου ηλικίας. Ηδη
προβλέπεται ότι μέχρι το 2010 θα πρέπει, βάσει του νόμου 2932/2001, ο
οποίος πρωτοτυπώντας, όπως τονίζουν ναυτιλιακοί παράγοντες, θέσπισε όριο
ηλικίας 30 ετών, να αποσυρθεί το 40% των πλοίων της ακτοπλοΐας, ενώ στον
ορίζοντα δεν φαίνονται τα πλοία που θα τα αντικαταστήσουν.

Επιπροσθέτως ή θέσπιση ηλικιακού κριτηρίου αυξάνει το κόστος εισιτηρίου
λόγω της ανάγκης της αποσβέσεως του πλοίου σε μικρότερο χρονικό
διάστημα.

Οι Ελληνες ακτοπλόοι θα ζητήσουν για μία ακόμη φορά να τροποποιηθεί ο
νόμος Παπουτσή στα σημεία για τα οποία έχουν άλλωστε προσφύγει στο ΣτΕ
και τα όποια είναι: το καθεστώς της δημόσιας υπηρεσίας, οι συνθέσεις
πληρωμάτων, τα όρια ηλικίας των πλοίων η διάρκεια απασχόλησης του πλοίου
και ο καθορισμός των ναύλων της τρίτης θέσης, αλλά και το θέμα των
εκπτώσεων. 

ΛΑΜΠΡΟΣ ΚΑΡΑΓΕΩΡΓΟΣ

----------


## chrb

Πιστεύετε πως πρέπει να ισχύει το όριο ηλικίας των πλοίων της Ελλάδας(35 χρόνια) ή τα συντηρούν καλά οι Έλληνες ιδιοκτήτες τους και δεν χρειάζεται αυτό το όριο;

----------


## Morgan

an kai den exv idea apo aktoploia, h katastash sta paliotera ploia einai otan thn vlepw san pelaths / epivaths , tragikh.
ypirkse se kapia stigmh prospatheia gia anakainiseis alla .....persina ksina stafylia

sta "neotera" ploia oi diafores einai terasties

----------


## George

Κατά τη γνώμη μου πρέπει οποσδήποτε να μείνει το όριο ηλικίας. Γιατί αλλιώς ναι μεν θα παραμείνουν μερικά απίστευτα καράβια (ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ, ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ κτλ) αλλά από την άλλη θα γεμίσουμε ΝΟΝΕΣ ΜΑΙΡΕΣ και θα είναι θλιβερό νομίζω κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## andreas

Ίσως τελικά το καλύτερο θα ήταν στα 35 χρόνια να γίνεται έλεγχος και επιθεώρηση στο εκάστοτε πλοίο και αν πληρεί κάποιες προδιαγραφές, τότε να παίρνει το ΟΚ για να συνεχίσει. Αλλά στη χώρα της διαφθοράς και με αυτά που έχουν δει τα ματάκια μου μέχρι τώρα, μόνο αξιόπιστοι δεν θα ήταν αυτοί οι έλεγχοι οπότε θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο George.

----------


## chrb

Πχ. το Ionian sky αν ήταν εσωτερικό θα άξιζε να αποσυρθεί σε 3-4 χρόνια Γιώργο;;; Είναι λίγο άδικο.

----------


## George

Σου εξήγησα ότι είναι λυπηρό πως θα αναγκαστούν να αποσυρθούν πλοία όπως όχι μόνο το IONIAN SKY αλλά και ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ, ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ κτλ κτλ αλλά αν καταργηθεί το όριο τότε δεν πρόκειται να ξαναδεις όχι νεότευκτο αλλά ούτε second hand.

----------


## xara

Η Αδριατική, δεν είναι γεμάτη καινούργια, παρ' ότι μονοπωλούν οι Ελληνες; Στις γραμμές εσωτερικού μάλλον σε διάφορα ταχυπλοα η υπερταχύπλοα  οδηγούμεθα. 
Τελικά, ο συγχωρεμένος ο Σφηνιάς, έβλεπε πολύ μπροστα...

----------


## George

Με βρίσκεις κάθετα αντίθετο!! Αφενώς η Αδριατική γέμισε καινούρια βαπόρια όχι γιατί μονοπωλούν οι Έλληνες ούτε γιατί υπάρχει το όριο ηλικίας (το οποίο στους διεθνείς πλόες δεν παίζει κανέναν απολύτως ρόλο). Όλα οφείλονται στον ανταγωνισμό!! Την αρχή την έκανε ο Παναγώπουλος που φέρνοντας τα 2 πρώτα ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ άλλαξε τα δεδομένα της γραμμής κι αναγκάστηκαν όλοι οι άλλοι να ακολουθήσουν γιατί αλλιώτικα θα έχαναν το παιχνίδι. Πρώτα οι Μινωικές με ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ και μετά η ΑΝΕΚ με τα δύο ΚΡΗΤΗ. Όταν η ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ έφερε και νέα φουρνιά πλοίων τότε οι Μινωικές έφεραν ΙΚΑΡΟΣ - ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ και πάει λέγοντας για να φτάσουμε σήμερα να έχουμε στην Αγκώνα μόνο νεότευκτα μεν αλλά καταχρεωμένες εταιρίες δε που πουλάνε τα πλοία που πριν 2 χρόνια παράγγειλαν. Καμία σχέση λοιπόν το όριο!!
Αφεταίρου στο Αιγαίο ο Σφηνιάς έφερε τα ταχύπλοα κι έτρεξε με μια απολύτως βεβιασμένη παραγγελία των Αιόλων η ΝΕΛ και ποια είναι τα αποτελέσματα σήμερα; Ταχύπλοα που αντί 36 κόμβους πάνε με 30, άλλα δύο παροπλισμένα τελείως και όλα ταξιδεύουν Μάιο- Ιούνιο και τους υπόλοιπους 8 μήνες κάθονται. Προσφέρουν τίποτα;; Για μένα μπροστά έβλεπε ο Στρίντζης που παράγγειλε τα Blue Star απο την Daewoo τα οποία και θεωρώ λύση του μέλλοντος. Πλοία που μπαίνουν παντού, απίστευτα ευέλικτα για τα επικύνδινα λιμάνια μας, ταχύτητες 23-24 κόμβων και εισιτήριο σχεδόν συμβατικού.
Πέρα από τα παλάτια στην Κρήτη λοιπόν και το BS2 στα Δωδεκάνησα είδες καμία ανανέωση μέχρι τώρα που το όριο ίσχυε; Φαντάσου λοιπόν πότε  θα ξαναδείς βαπόρι αν καταργηθεί.

----------


## andreas

> Πέρα από τα παλάτια στην Κρήτη λοιπόν και το BS2 στα Δωδεκάνησα είδες καμία ανανέωση μέχρι τώρα που το όριο ίσχυε; Φαντάσου λοιπόν πότε  θα ξαναδείς βαπόρι αν καταργηθεί.


Σε αυτη τη φράση σου φίλε George (που με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνο) εγώ θα προσθαίσω τη λέξη ουσιαστική. Γιατί καράβια έρχονται αλλά δεν ανανεωνόμαστε, απλά μένουμε στάσιμοι π.χ. ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ, ΑΝΘΗ - ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.
Και θέλω να τονίσω πως με τα ταχύπλοα που κυριολεκτικά πήξαμε και τη μη ανανέωση των συμβατικών, έχουμε καταφέρει να κάνουμε τους κατοίκους των νησιών να δυσανασχετούν πολύ έντονα ειδικά το χειμώνα που ορισμένοι (καιρού επιτρέποντως) βλέπουν πλοίο 1 φορά την εβδομάδα. Η ΝΕΛ με την κατάσταση που βρίσκεται δεννομίζω πως έχει σκοπώ να πάρει βαπόρι, το ίδιο και η ΑΝΕΚ στα Χανιά. Αν το όριο ηλικίας τους πιέσει να αποσύρουν τα παλιά, όλο και κάτι θα αναγκαστούν να κάνουν. Δεν μπορούν να αφήσουν τις μητέρες - πατρίδες χωρίς βαπόρια. Αν όμως απελευθερωθεί τότε για τα επόμενα τουλάχιστον 10 χρόνια τα Χανιά και το Ρέθυμνο θα έχουν τα ΑΠΤΕΡΑ, ΛΑΤΩ, ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ και το Β.Α. Αιγαίο τα ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ, ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ.

----------


## xara

> και μετά η ΑΝΕΚ με τα δύο ΚΡΗΤΗ


Τα ΚΡΗΤΗ δεν ήρθαν καινούρια. Καινούρια είναι τα OLYMPIC CHAMPION & HELLENIC SPIRIT.
Πάντως σε γενικές γραμμές, δεν διαφωνούμε. Περίπου τα ίδια λέμε.




> Η ΝΕΛ με την κατάσταση που βρίσκεται δεννομίζω πως έχει σκοπώ να πάρει βαπόρι


Ασε. Η ΝΕΛ με τους ΑΙΟΛΟΥΣ, την πάτησε. Πανικοβλήθηκε απο τις κινήσεις του Σφηνιά και την πάτησε.

----------


## George

> Τα ΚΡΗΤΗ δεν ήρθαν καινούρια.


Το ξέρω ότι τα ΚΡΗΤΗ δεν ήρθαν καινούρια. Είναι πλοία του 79. Αλλά ήταν η επιλογή της ΑΝΕΚ για να απαντήσει στα ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ και ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ. Δεν εννοώ ότι ήταν νεοναυπηγούμενα.

----------


## triad

κατάργηση του ορίου ηλικίας στα πλοία της ακτοπλοϊας είναι η επόμενη κίνηση που προετοιμάζει εντατικά η ηγεσία του υπουργείου Nαυτιλίας μετά την απελευθέρωση των εισιτηρίων της οικονομικής θέσης από τον Iανουάριο στην οποία έχει ήδη αναφερθεί η «H» στις 29/12/05 με δημοσίευμά της.

Eπειδή το όριο ηλικίας πρωτοθεσμοθετήθηκε μετά το ναυάγιο του πλοίου Hράκλειο στην Φαλκονέρα και μειώθηκε από τα 35 χρόνια στα 30 έτη μετά το ναυάγιο του Σάμινα???, φαίνεται ότι στο ΥΕΝ υπάρχει προβληματισμός για το πώς θα γίνει αποδεκτή από την κοινή γνώμη μία τέτοια κίνηση. Ωστόσο οι ίδιες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι η πολιτική ηγεσία του επιθυμεί να προχωρήσει στην κατάργηση του ορίου ηλικίας, το κρίνει επιβεβλημένο και άλλωστε αποτελεί ζήτημα πολιτικής για το κυβερνών κόμμα.

Εκδοση 

Mεταξύ άλλων από τους νομικούς συμβούλους του ΥΕΝ εξετάζεται η έκδοση ενός Προεδρικού Διατάγματος με το οποίο θα υιοθετείται πλήρως η Συνθήκης της Στοκχόλμης που προβλέπει την προσαρμογή των υπαρχόντων πλοίων της ακτοπλοϊας έως το 2010 στις ειδικές προδιαγραφές ευστάθειας προκειμένου να μην αποσύρονται με την συμπλήρωση του 30ου έτους από την κατασκευή τους. 

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, το υπουργείο Nαυτιλίας θα ενημερώνει σχετικά την Eυρωπαϊκή Eπιτροπή για τις προθέσεις του στην επιστολή που αποστέλλει ως απάντηση στην αιτιολογημένη γνώμη που έλαβε λίγες μέρες πριν από την εκπνοή του 2005. Mε την πλήρη υιοθέτηση της Συνθήκης της Στοκχόλμης αίρεται η απειλή της απόσυρσης των πλοίων 34 - 32 ετών καθώς με βάση τον ισχύοντα νόμο 2932 το 2005 αποσύρθηκαν από τις ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες όσα πλοία τους είχαν συμπληρώσει το 35ο έτος από την κατασκευή τους. O νόμος 2932 που τέθηκε σε εφαρμογή μετά το ναυάγιο του Σάμινα προέβλεπε έως το τέλος του 2008 τη σταδιακή μείωση του ορίου απόσυρσης των πλοίων στο 30ο έτος από την κατασκευή τους.

Κερδισμένες 

Aπό τις επικείμενες εξελίξεις στο ζήτημα του ορίου ηλικίας των πλοίων ευνοούνται άμεσα εισηγμένες και μη ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες όπως η ANEK, η NEΛ, η Hellenic Seaways, η ANEN, η εταιρεία Aγούδημου, η εταιρεία ΣAOΣ, η ΛANE ενώ Blue Star και Mινωικές Γραμμές μεγαλώνουν περαιτέρω την οικονομική ζωή των στόλων τους. H κυοφορούμενη -εδώ και μήνες εκ μέρους του υπουργείου Nαυτιλίας- κατάργηση του ορίου ηλικίας επηρέασε κατά τα φαινόμενα ακόμα και επιχειρηματικές κινήσεις σε επίπεδο μετοχικής σύνθεσης. 

Eίναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι διευθύνων σύμβουλος εισηγμένης εταιρείας που δραστηριοποιείται στο βόρειο και ανατολικό Aιγαίο είχε δηλώσει προφορικά από το καλοκαίρι στο δ. σ. του NAT ότι θα διατηρήσει ενεργά και μετά το 2007 τα συμβατικά του πλοία διότι πιθανότατα καταργείται το όριο ηλικίας.

H ηγεσία του YEN εκτιμά ότι με την πλήρη απελευθέρωση των ναύλων από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, η οποία αποφασίζεται τη Δευτέρα 9 Iανουαρίου από το Συμβούλιο Aκτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών, και την κατάργηση του ορίου ηλικίας θα τονωθεί το επιχειρηματικό ενδιαφέρον για τον κλάδο της ακτοπλοϊας και θα πραγματοποιηθούν νέες επενδύσεις από τις εταιρείες προκειμένου να αυξηθεί ο διαθέσιμος στόλος. Παράλληλα έχει ανακοινώσει ότι θα προχωρήσει στην επιδότηση των εταιρειών για να ανανεώσουν τον ξενοδοχειακό εξοπλισμό των πλοίων τους και στη δανειοδότησή τους μέσω της ETEΠ για να κατασκευάσουν, να αγοράσουν και να μετασκευάσουν πλοία.

ΠΗΓΗ: ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑ

----------


## cortomaltese

Ας μην ξεχναμε οτι το οριο ηλικιας ειναι οπως και πολλα αλλα ομορφα Ελληνικη εφευρεση. Ο σκοπος αν και ακουγεται σωστος εμπεριεχει ενα μεγαλο κινδυνο. Τα βαπορια που πλησιάζουν το οριο αποσυρσης και ειναι δεδομένο οτι δεν εχουν μελον αφηνονται στη τυχη τους και τα παραδείγματα μας λυπουν ολους. Καταφέραμε έτσι να εξαφανίσουμε βαπόρια απο την ακτοπλοϊα που δεν επρεπε. 
Αλήθεια μπορει κανείς να φανταστεί πιο ιδανικά βαπορια για τα επιδοτουμενα ενδοκυκλαδικά απο το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ή το ΔΗΛΟΣ? Δεν θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει αξιοπρεπέστστα το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ (ασχετα με το πως εφυγε απο το αιγαιο ) σε πολλές γραμμλες του αιγαιου? 
Σίγουρα είναι θεμιτό το να υπάρχουν καινουργια πλοία αλλα ας μη γελιόμαστε, το κόστος ειναι μεγάλο και δεν μπορείς πάντα να βρεις αυτο που ψαχνεις οποτε οπως και οταν εσυ το θέλεις. 
Το ουσιαστικό προβλημα όμως δεν ειναι αυτο, η ουσία στο παλιο πλοιο ειναι το οτι για να συνεχίσει να είναι ουσιαστικά μάχιμο και αξιοπλοο χρειάζονται πολλά χρήματα και κυρίως αξιόπιστος και αδιάβλητος έλεγχος.
Αν μπορεί κάποιος να δεσμευθεί και να το εγγυηθεί αυτό τότε δεν χρειάζεται  κανένα οριο ηλικίας.  Οι διεθνείς και αρα εθνικοί κανονισμοί είναι τοσο αυστηροί οσο δεν υπήρξαν ποτέ. Αν τηρούνται και αν ο εκάστοτε πλοιοκτήτης μπορεί και θέλει να τους ακολουθήσει τότε τα πλοία μπορούν να ταξιδεύουν. Τωρα αν εμπορικα θα σταθούν αυτο ειναι ενα άλλο μεγάλο θέμα.

----------


## Spyros

> Την αρχή την έκανε ο Παναγώπουλος που φέρνοντας τα 2 πρώτα ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ άλλαξε τα δεδομένα της γραμμής κι αναγκάστηκαν όλοι οι άλλοι να ακολουθήσουν γιατί αλλιώτικα θα έχαναν το παιχνίδι. Πρώτα οι Μινωικές με ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ...


Γιωργο εδω κανεις ενα μεγαλο λαθος...To ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ ηρθε πιο πρωτα απο τα SUPERFAST ενω ειχε ηδη παραγγελθει απο το 1994...Μαλλον την πρωτια την μοιραζονται για να ειμαι ειλικρινης αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ακολουθησαν οι Μινωικες της ΣΦ.

Απο κει και περα..Σωστος ο Cortomaltese.Οι κανονισμοι ειναι πλεον πολυ αυστηροι και σαφως πρεπει οι εταιρειες να τους ακολουθουν αν θελουν να συνεχισουν να εχουν αυτα τα πλοια...
Οπως βλεπουμε ωστοσο παντου οπου και να μπει νεοτευκτο η προτιμηση στο νεο ειναι δεδομενη ομως εδω εχουμε προβλημα πλεον..Διοτι ο κοσμος εχοντας εθιστει πλεον σε νεες ναυπηγησεις και περιμενοντας πλεον να βλεπει ακομα και καθε χρονο καινουρια πλοια αρχιζει σιγα σιγα να απαξιωνει καθε τι παλιοτερο..Ακομα κι αν αυτοο εινια μολις 6 ετων!!!!
Δουλευω σε γραφειο και αυτο που εχω αντιμετωπισει τωρα με τη προσωρινη δρομολογηση του ΙΘΑΚΗ ειναι απιστευτο....Μεχρι και ποτε θα φυγει αυτο να ερθουν τα "καλα" Blue Star εχω ακουσει και δυστυχως οχι απο απλους επισκεπτες που οσο ναναι τους δικαιολογεις...Απο τους ιδιους τους νησιωτες τα ακουω....Τι κι αν το ΙΘΑΚΗ αυτη τη στιγμη εινια το πιο στανταρ στην ωρα του πλοιο απο τα τρια μικρα...Τι κι αν κουναει λιγοτερο απο τα αλλα...Το ζητημα ειναι οτι η "μοδα" του περασε γιατι δυστυχως ετσι οπως εγινε η κατσταση ακομα και τα πλοια μοδα θεωρουνται...
Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι πως σε καμια περιπτωση δεν προκειται να εχουν τυχη τα παλιοτερα πλοια διπλα στα νεοτευκτα και δυστυχως ετσι οπως παμε θα συρρικνωθει η ακτοπλοια μας ακομα περισσοτερο...Και γι αυτο ειναι υπευθυνες οι εταιρειες και εμεις μαζι τους σαν επιβατες που δεν ταξιδευουμε σωστα...Γιατι δεν γινεται να εχεις αναγκη ας πουμε να πας Πειραια για τον χ,ψ λογο επειγοντως και τελικα να λες αφου δεν εχει το Μπλε ή το γρηγορο αλλα εχει μονο το παλιο δεν παω και φευγω αυριο..Πιστεψτε με οσο κι αν ακουγεται υπερβολικο εκει εχουμε φτασει και δεν ειναι μεμονομενες περιπτωσεις αλλα η πλειοψηφια των επιβατων σημερα ετσι σκεφτεται...Αρα και να καταργηθει η 35ετια ποιον θα οφελησει?Με τα σημερνα δεδομενα  πολυ απλα ο κοσμος θα αλλαζει προορισμους αναλογα με το που υπαρχει καινουριο ή γρηγορο ακι οσοι προορισμοι εχον αυτα τα πλοια δυστυχως...μονο με τους ντοπιους θα μεινουν...Η δικη μου αποψη βεβαια αυτη βασισμενη σε οσα βλεπω γυρω μου ειναι αυτη...

----------


## che

Eπεξήγηση των προθέσεων της ηγεσίας του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας επιχειρούν υψηλόβαθμα στελέχη των ακτοπλοϊκών εταιριών ως προς την τροπή που θα λάβει το θέμα του ορίου ηλικίας απόσυρσης των «υπερήλικων» πλοίων. Οι αλλεπάλληλες δηλώσεις που έχουν γίνει το τελευταίο διάστημα από την ηγεσία του τείνουν να ξεκαθαρίσουν τη θέση του υπουργείου η οποία ωστόσο αναμένεται να αποκρυσταλλωθεί πλήρως στο κείμενο που θα απαντά στα αρμόδια όργανα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης στην «αιτιολογημένη γνώμη». 

Από τους μέχρι σήμερα υπολογισμούς πάντως εμφανίζεται έλλειψη επιβατηγών οχηματαγωγών η οποία, αν δεν επέλθουν αλλαγές σε συνάρτηση με τα προβλεπόμενο εκ της συνθήκης της Στοκχόλμης, θα επιδεινωθεί εξ αιτίας του ότι τη διετία 2006-2007 αποσύρονται αρκετές μονάδες. Ωστόσο κύκλοι του υπουργείου σημειώνουν ότι η συντελεσθείσα «απελευθέρωση» των ναύλων σε ορισμένα βασικά λιμάνια δίνει εκτός των άλλων την ευκαιρία στις ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρίες να αναδιατάξουν επιχειρησιακά δυνάμεις. Η εκτίμηση ουσιαστικά παραπέμπει στο ρόλο που μπορεί να διαδραματίσουν τα λιμάνια της Aνατολικής Αττικής στην περίπτωση που επιλεγούν ως αφετήρια για τις ταχύπλοες μονάδες οπότε είναι εφικτή καλύτερη κάλυψη των νησιωτικών συγκροτημάτων. 

Γεγονός είναι πάντως ότι οι υποθέσεις περί των επιλογών του ΥΕΝ για το όριο ηλικίας και τη συνθήκη έχουν προκαλέσει εκνευρισμό σε φορείς της επισκευαστικής ζώνης που αδυνατούν, όπως επισημαίνουν εκπρόσωποι των παραγωγικών τάξεων, να σχηματοποιήσουν επιχειρησιακό σχεδιασμό με προοπτική την εξυπηρέτηση των πλοίων της ακτοπλοΐας. Ο εκνευρισμός αυτός επιτείνεται και από το γεγονός ότι ήδη γειτονικές επισκευαστικές ζώνες σε Αδριατική και Αιγαίο έχουν κάνει αισθητή την παρουσία τους στις ακτοπλοϊκές επιχειρήσεις προτάσσοντας τις χαμηλές τιμές και κυρίως τη συνέπεια στους χρόνους επισκευών λόγω ύπαρξης εργασιακής ειρήνης. 

πηγη ΕΞΠΡΕΣ

----------


## chrb

Το 46,77% των πλοίων της ακτοπλοίας θα θα αποσυρθεί μέσα στο διάστημα 2006-09... Βέβαια ακούγεται πολύ τον τελευταίο καιρό πως θα καταργηθεί το όριο μετά από την απελευθέρωση των ναύλων.

----------


## George

Ο κόσμος το'χει τούμπανο κι αυτοί κρυφό καμάρι. Το όριο θα καταργηθεί απλά οι πάντες φροντίζουν να αφήνουν ένα πέπλο μυστηρίου γύρω από αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## tasos

Περαν ολων αυτων, αν ο πλοιοκτητης δεν ειναι γνωστης του αντικειμενου που λεγετε πλοιο, νεοτευκτο να το παρει σε μια πενταετια  θα το κανει ερειπιο

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Περαν ολων αυτων, αν ο πλοιοκτητης δεν ειναι γνωστης του αντικειμενου που λεγετε πλοιο, νεοτευκτο να το παρει σε μια πενταετια θα το κανει ερειπιο


 
Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα μαζί σου φίλε taso .  :Wink:  
αλλά και η ετήσια συντήρηση των πλοίων να είναι συντήρηση και όχι στα χαρτιά ....

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

> Πιστεύετε πως πρέπει να ισχύει το όριο ηλικίας των πλοίων της Ελλάδας(35 χρόνια) ή τα συντηρούν καλά οι Έλληνες ιδιοκτήτες τους και δεν χρειάζεται αυτό το όριο;


Κρίνοντας με βάση την ανθρώπινη λογική (όση από αυτήν έχω δηλαδή), θεωρώ ότι πλοία που έχουν ξεπεράσει ένα όριο ηλικίας, καλό είναι να αποσύρονται. Όχι ότι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να βρεθεί πλοίο ακόμη παλαιότερο που να ταξιδεύει μια χαρά! Αλλά, θα είναι η εξαίρεση και όχι ο κανόνας. Και αυτό θα εξαρτάται μόνο από το μεράκι και το φιλότιμο του πλοιοκτήτη (τι λέω τώρα)!
Από την άλλη, αν επιτραπούν τα υπέργηρα πλοία, θα μας αναγκάσουν, κάθε φορά που θα ταξιδεύουμε, να κάνουμε τον σταυρό μας, και αυτό νομίζω ότι είναι κέρδος!

----------


## Kyriakos

Τα "παλιά" πλοία υπέφεραν περισσότερο στους χώρους που κινείτε ο κόσμος. Κανείς δεν ασχολήθηκε να κάνει ανακαίνιση (από ότι θυμάμαι τουλάχισον).

Επίσης, μπορεί ένα καλοσυντηρημένο πλοίο να ταξιδεύει άνετα για πολλά χρόνια, αλλά η κόπωση στα μέταλλα δεν περιορίζεται έυκολα

----------


## Basil01

> Egw afto pou kserw einai oti oloi oi ploioktites theloun na kanoun tin kalyteri syntirisi kai metaskeyi me ta ligotera lefta..opote kovoun apo dw kai apo kei gia na tous vgei oikonomiko to paketo...fthina ylika kai kakes syntiriseis.Opote kalo mou fainetai to orio tis 35tias.


με ολο το σεβασμο...
Αυτο που γραφεις δεν ισχυει ή τουλαχιστον δεν ειναι ο κανονας.

Οπως και στην παντοπορο ετσι και στην ακτοπλοοια υπαρχουν καλοι και κακοι πλοιοκτητες ενσυνειδητοι και ασυνειδητοι και αυτο καθρευτιζεται στην εμφανιση των πλοιων τους...

Δηλαδη εταρειες οπως η Horizon, η Attica Enterprises κλπ εχουν πλοια οπως περιγραφεις παραπανω?

Το φτηνο οπως το λες ... δεν προτιμουν καθολου σε πληροφορω διοτι χαλαει πιο γρηγορα / πιο ευκολα με συνεπεια να εχεις καθυστερησεις για τις επισκευες  και οπως λενε οι παλαιοι "το πλοιο εχει προπελλα και αυτη πρεπει παντοτε να γυριζει"

Οσον αφορα τα εξοδα, ναι ειναι αληθεια οτι οχι μονο οι πλοιοκτητες αλλα και εμεις οι υπαλληλλοι τους προσπαθουμε να μειωνουμε τα εξοδα οσο μπορουμε αλλα ποτε σε βαρος του πλοιου.

Ποτε δεν αρνουμαστε να δωσουμε στο πλοιο οτι χρειαζεται εκεινο ομως που μας τσατιζει τα μαλλα ειναι η κακη διαχειρηση των υλικων, η προχειροδουλεια η αδιαφορια των πληρωματων κλπ..

Καποιος μεγαλος εφοπλιστης με πανω απο 7,000,000 DWT ειπε καποτε στην ναυτιλιακη λεσχη στο Biannual Meeting του CUBS¨
"Τα παλια πλοια ειναι σαν το παλιο κρασι...οσο παλιωνει τοσο καλυτερο γινεται..."

----------


## xara

3/8/2006  
Επιτέλους.Ελπίζουμε ότι τώρα θα μπορούν να σταματήσουν οι ακτοπλοϊκές επιχειρήσεις να μιλάνε για προβλήματα στον προγραμματισμό τους. Και αυτό γιατί η Συνθήκη της Στοκχόλμης «πέρασε» και ο νόμος και είναι ήδη δημοσιευμένος στο ΦΕΚ από τα μέσα του ...Ιουλίου! 
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι τα πλοία της ακτοπλοϊας που συμπληρώνουν το όριο ηλικίας για απόσυρση θα συνεχίζουν να ταξιδεύουν εφόσον κάνουν τις απαραίτητες μετασκευές και εργασίες με τις οποίες θα προσαρμοστούν στα αυστηρά κριτήρια ασφαλείας που θέτει η συνθήκη της Στοκχόλμης. 

Με την κίνηση αυτή του Μανώλη Κεφαλογιάννη απομακρύνεται και ο εφιάλτης της έλλειψης πλοίων από την ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα λόγω απόσυρσης. 
Όσοι κάνουν λόγο για σάπια πλοία στο Αιγαίο ή άσχετοι είναι ή παίζουν πολιτικό παιχνίδι και δη το παιχνίδι της αντιπολίτευσης. Γιατί είναι οι ίδιοι που του χρόνου θα γκρίνιζαν ότι δεν υπάρχουν πλοία στην ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα καιότι οι νησιώτες είναι απομονωμένοι. Είναι οι ίδιοι που λαϊκίζουν για σάπια πλοία ενώ γνωρίζουν ή θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζουν ότι οι όροι της Συνθήκης δεν αφορούν όλα τα πλοία και είναι πολύ αυστηροί. Επίσης θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζουν ότι ένα πλοίο και μετά τα 30 χρόνια είναι αξιόπλοο. Επίσης, ότι οι εταιρείες είναι απίθανον πλέον να βρουν χρήματα γιανα αγοράσουν ή πόσο μάλλον να κτίσουν καινούργια πλοία αφού δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν απόσβεση ούτε σε 30 χρόνια. Τέλος, ξεχνούν ότι η Συνθήκη της Στοκχόλμης δεν θα ισχύει μόνο για την...Ελλάδα αλλά πανευρωπαϊκά.
Σχετικά με τις δηλώσεις των στελεχών του ΠΑΣΟΚ, από το Γραφείο Τύπου του Υπουργού Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας εκδόθηκε η ακόλουθη ανακοίνωση:

(Α) Με ύβρεις, προσωπικές επιθέσεις και λαϊκισμό το ΠΑΣΟΚ προσπαθεί να δώσει απάντηση στα αδιέξοδα της πολιτικής του. Η μνήμη των στελεχών του αποδεικνύεται για άλλη μια φορά ασθενής:

Στις 17 Ιουνίου 2002 η οδηγία για την ενίσχυση της ευστάθειας και ασφάλειας των Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίων (Συνθήκη της Στοκχόλμης) συζητήθηκε και ψηφίστηκε ομόφωνα στο Συμβούλιο Υπουργών Ναυτιλιακών Μεταφορών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη και ψήφο του τότε ΥΕΝ, κυρίου Ανωμερίτη, που συνοδευόταν από το Γενικό Γραμματέα του ΥΕΝ, κύριο Λαμπρόπουλο.
Στις 14 Απριλίου του 2003, επί Ελληνικής Προεδρίας, υιοθετήθηκε ως Οδηγία της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, με υπογραφή του Προεδρεύσαντος Αναπληρωτή Υπουργού Εξωτερικών κυρίου Αναστάσιου Γιαννίτση.
Μάλιστα, στο σχετικό δελτίο Τύπου του ΥΕΝ, στις 18 Ιουνίου 2002 αναφέρονται τα εξής για την υιοθέτηση της Οδηγίας:

«…εισάγονται υψηλότερα επίπεδα ευστάθειας και ασφαλείας από εκείνα που ισχύουν διεθνώς. Επίσης, με τις ρυθμίσεις αυτές εισάγεται πρώτη φορά σε κοινοτικό επίπεδο το όριο ηλικίας που προβλέπει η ισχύουσα ελληνική νομοθεσία σαν εναλλακτικό μέτρο συμμόρφωσής τους προς τις νέες, αυστηρότερες απαιτήσεις ασφαλείας»


(Β) Το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας εναρμονίζει την εσωτερική μας νομοθεσία με το Κοινοτικό Δίκαιο με στόχο την αναβάθμιση των κανόνων ασφαλείας στα επιβατηγά πλοία.

Η Συμφωνία της Στοκχόλμης, έγινε μετά το ναυάγιο του πλοίου «ΕΣΘΟΝΙΑ», προκειμένου να αυξηθούν τα επίπεδα ασφαλείας των Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίων. Με τη σχετική Κοινοτική Οδηγία (2003/25/ΕΚ του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου) θεσπίστηκαν ενισχυμένες απαιτήσεις ευστάθειας για τα πλοία αυτά. Η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, με την θέσπιση των ενισχυμένων κανόνων αξιοπλοΐας, έθεσε ουσιαστικά ως όριο ηλικίας των πλοίων αυτών τα 30 χρόνια, το οποίο μάλιστα συμπίπτει με αυτό που ορίζει το εσωτερικό μας Δίκαιο.

Σημειώνεται ότι οι διατάξεις της Συμφωνίας, δεν εφαρμόζονται σε όλα τα πλοία. Απαιτείται προηγουμένως ναυπηγική μελέτη σε σχέση με οικονομικοτεχνική μελέτη προκειμένου να διαπιστωθεί η δυνατότητα εφαρμογής των απαιτήσεων της Συμφωνίας σε σχέση με την ικανότητα προσαρμογής του πλοίου.

Κατά συνέπεια, με τις διατάξεις του νέου Προεδρικού Διατάγματος αναβαθμίζονται οι κανόνες ασφαλείας στα επιβατηγά και οχηματαγωγά μας πλοία και ενισχύεται η αξιοπλοΐα τους. 

Το ΠΑΣΟΚ θα πρέπει να είναι ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικό. Το βεβαρημένο παρελθόν του δεν του επιτρέπει να παραδίδει μαθήματα σε θέματα ασφαλείας. Ο Ελληνικός λαός διαθέτει γνώμη, μνήμη και κρίση.

http://www.marinews.gr/

----------


## Paralia

Οι κερδισμένες εταιρίες απότην κατάργηση του ορίου ηλικίας είναι : ΑΝΕΚ, ΣΑΟΣ, GA Ferries και ΝΕΛ, ενώ οι χαμένες είναι :Μινωικές, Blue Star και HSW.
Ποια κίνητρα θα έχουν πλέον οι εταιρίες για ην ανανέωση του στόλου τους?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Οι κερδισμένες εταιρίες απότην κατάργηση του ορίου ηλικίας είναι : ΑΝΕΚ, ΣΑΟΣ, GA Ferries και ΝΕΛ, ενώ οι χαμένες είναι :Μινωικές, Blue Star και HSW.
> Ποια κίνητρα θα έχουν πλέον οι εταιρίες για ην ανανέωση του στόλου τους?


και η V.S.L.
Η HSW γιατι δεν είναι ?

----------


## Enalia

Eγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι κερδισμένοι είμαστε όλοι μας εν ολίγοις. Εταιρείες, επιβάτες, νησιά, πολιτεία κ.ο.κ. Θαρρώ ότι (μέχρι) το 2008 που θα έπρεπε να αποχωρήσει το 50% σχεδόν του ακτοπλοϊκού στόλου, με την 35τία σε ισχύ, θα έβρισκε σε απόγνωση όλες τις παραπάνω πλευρές, άσχετα του τί λένε τώρα οι αντιπολιτευόμενοι πολιτικάντηδες, οι κασσάνδρες και οι αδαείς με τον χώρο.
Ούτε νομίζω επίσης ότι η ισχύς της 35τίας, από μόνη της, θα ήταν κίνητρο για νευότεκτα πλοία και όλα τα κορδελάκια που ακούγονται από εδώ κι από κει. 

Σύνεση χρειάζεται τώρα, μελετημένες κινήσεις από όλες τις εμπλεκόμενες πλευρές, αξιόπιστοι και αδιάφθοροι έλεγχοι για την πραγματική εφαρμοφή της Συνθήκης της Στοκχόλμης για να υπάρξει αποτελεσματικότητα και ηρεμία στον κλάδο.

----------


## Paralia

> Η HSW γιατι δεν είναι ?


Από τα 23 πλοία του στόλου της (εξαιρούνται τα flyingdolphins) μόνο τα 4 ήταν κοντά στο όριο ηλικίας και από αυτά τα 2 θα τα αντικαθιστούσε με το Νήσος Χίος το 2007. Αντίθετα στις γραμμές που έχει καινούρια πλοία (συμβατικά και highspeed) θα έπρεπε να αποσυρθούν πολλά πλοία αν ίσχυε το όριο της ηλικίας (Δυτικές Κυκλάδες, Ραφήνα, Σάμο-Ικαρία, Παροναξία, Χίο - Μυτιλήνη).




> Eγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι κερδισμένοι είμαστε όλοι μας εν ολίγοις.


Συγνώμη αλλά θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. Θα μπορούσε να δοθεί μια παράταση ή κάποια κίνητρα για την αντικατάσταση των πλοίων. Με αυτή την πολιτική «τιμωρούνται» όσες εταιρίες επένδυσαν σε νέα πλοία και επιβραβεύονται όσοι έχουν μείνει με πλοία 30 ετών, τα οποία φυσικά και μπορεί να είναι ασφαλή, αλλά δεν προάγουν τον τουρισμό και το επίπεδο των υπηρεσιών μια χώρας που θέλει να προσελκύσει τουρίστες στα νησιά της.

----------


## Enalia

Βεβαίως και να διαφωνήσεις μαζί μου, αναδεικνύεται ο διάλογος έτσι  :Wink:  

  Μέχρι ένα σημείο δεν θα είχα αντίρρηση σε αυτά που αναφέρεις, μα είμαι της γνώμης ότι αυτό που λες : «_πλοία 30 ετών, τα οποία φυσικά και μπορεί να είναι ασφαλή, αλλά δεν προάγουν τον τουρισμό και το επίπεδο των υπηρεσιών μια χώρας που θέλει να προσελκύσει τουρίστες στα νησιά της_» δεν έχει και τόσο σχέση με τις υπηρεσίες που μπορεί να παρέχονται on board (ασφάλεια, ξενοδοχειακό, οικ/κο, επικοινωνία, κλπ) και με την ηλικία του πλοίου, δεδομένου ότι καλές υπηρεσίες μπορεί κανείς να συναντήσει σε ένα πλοίο 2 ή και 32 ετών. Το επίπεδο υπηρεσιών μιας χώρας και η τουριστική της πολιτική ιδιαίτερα έχει να κάνει με το τρίπτυχο πολιτισμός – περιβάλλον – τουρισμός και προάγονται από τον επαγγελματισμό και την λειτουργικότητα όλων των εμπλεκομένων πλευρών. Αυτόν τον περιβόητο επαγγελματισμό και την λειτουργικότητα δεν με πείθει κανείς ότι δεν μπορεί να τον συναντήσεις κάλλιστα σε μια ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία που έχει στόχους και καλό management από την μία αλλά και πλοία που δεν είναι νεότευκτα από την άλλη.
  Φυσικά το δέον θα ήταν να γέμιζε το Αιγαίο με νεότευκτα πλοία (άραγε δεν παρουσιάζονται βλάβες σε αυτά?) που όλα θα δουλεύουν ρολόϊ (το καλό management που λέγαμε προηγουμένως), αλλά ας μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας, και οι ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες επιχειρήσεις είναι που πρωταρχικό σκοπό έχουν το κέρδος και ως γνωστόν τα νέα βαπόρια στοιχίζουν πολύ, μα πάρα πολύ (και τι νόημα θα έχει να τα αγοράσει κάποιος με δάνεια που θα του κάτσουν θηλιά στον λαιμό?) και τα ΅κίνητραΆ και τα ΅κονδύλιαΆ που ετάχθησαν πέρισυ τέτοιον καιρό από τον ΥΠΕΝ δεν ήταν άλλο από φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες καθώς τα ταμεία του κράτους είναι μείον γενικά και δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει άλλες μεγάλες πληγές της χώρας καλά καλά, στους «εφοπλιστές και στο κεφάλαιο» θα πάει να τα δώσει; 

Όπως και να έχει, εκείνο που θέλω να επισημάνω περισσότερο μιας και το θεωρώ σημαντικότερο έτσι όπως δρομολογούνται οι εξελίξεις, είναι η πραγματική ασφάλεια των πλοίων/πληρωμάτων/επιβατών και προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση οι κρατικοί μηχανισμοί πρέπει να δουλέψουν περισσότερο από κάθε τι άλλο (και οι εταιρείες μαζί τους εννοείται).

----------


## Paralia

Για να είμαι καλόπιστος συνομιλητής, θα δεχτώ πως όσα πλοία συνεχίσουν τα δρομολόγια τους, θα συμμορφωθούν με όλους τους κανονισμούς, οι έλεγχοι θα πυκνώσουν και θα είναι αυστηροί και όλα τα πλοία θα είναι ασφαλή και αξιόπλοα. Δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ όμως πως θα αλλάξει η ταχύτητα τους, ούτε πως θα γίνουν θαύματα με το ξενοδοχειακό και τις ανέσεις που θα προσφέρουν.
Σε μια χώρα όμως που ο τουρισμός αποτελεί τη βαριά βιομηχανία της οικονομίας μας (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι θα θέλαμε) δεν επιθυμώ στη δεύτερη (από πλευράς κίνησης) γραμμή του Αιγαίου να κάνει δρομολόγια το Λισσός, στα Δωδεκάνησα το Ρομίλτα, στη Μυτιλήνη το Ταξιάρχης και στις Δυτικές το Αγ. Γεώργιος. Θα προτιμούσα (και ο τουρίστας το θεωρεί αυτονόητο) να ταξιδεύω με καράβια όπως τα Palace, το BlueStar2 και το Νήσος Μύκονος. Και η πολιτεία έρχεται πλέον να επιβραβεύσει αυτούς που δεν επένδυσαν στο μέλλον της ακτοπλοΐας και να καταδικάσει αυτούς που εκσυγχρόνισαν το στόλο τους. Και είμαι σίγουρος πως αν το θέμα της ηλικίας είχε λυθεί και ήταν οριστικό (και δεν περίμεναν όλοι πως θα αρθεί αυτό το μέτρο) τα νέα καράβια του στόλου μας θα ήταν περισσότερα και οι τιμές χαμηλότερες.

----------


## Apostolos

Ας μήν είμαστε επιφυλακτικοι και προκατελλημένοι σαν τους δημοσιογράφους. Στην Αδριατική που υπήρχε ο ελευθερος ανταγωνισμός απο τα παλιά μετασκευασμένα πλοία μετεξελιχθήκαμε στα νεοτευκτα ταχύπλοα. Όταν ο κρατικός παρεμβατισμός είτε αφορά τα ναύλα είτε την ποιότητα των πλοίων, εξαληφθεί τότε θα δούμε ουσιαστική βελτίωση. Τώρα άν το κράτος θέλει να κάνει κοινωνική πολιτική σχετικά με τα μικρά νησιά να θέσει κήνητρα ουσιαστικά για να έχουμε καλήτερη σύνδεση. Δέν είναι δυνατόν πχ στα Χανιά την μεγαλύτερη σε κίνηση φορτηγών γραμμή να υπάρχουν 2 πολύ χαμηλής ποιότητας ΕΓ/ΟΓ και 1 ΟΓ την στιγμή που με την δρομολόγηση καλύτερων ποιοτικά πλοίων θα υπάρξει αύξηση του μεταφορικού έργου και βελτιώση των υπηρεσιών. Όταν οι γραμμές δίνονται και κρατιούνται με μικροπολιτικές τακτικές και παρεμβάσεις τότε ψηφίζω απελευθέρωση και αποκρατικοποίηση του παρεμβατισμού...

----------


## George

Αν το δούμε πολύ ψυχρά το θέμα, το ζουμί είναι ότι μετά την αποπεράτωση του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, θα κάνουμε να δούμε νεοναυπηγούμενο πλοίο πολλά χρόνια. Και φυσικά πολλή καιρό θα κάνουμε να δούμε και καινούριες αγορές. Μόνο από εταιρίες που πιθανόν κάποια από τα πλοία τους δεν πληρούν τις συνθήκες της Στοκχόλμης και χρειάζονται πάρα πολλά λεφτά για να εναρμονιστούν. Θα συμφωνίσω με τον Απόστολο ότι ο κρατικός παρεμβατισμός είναι αυτός που σκοτώνει πιο πολύ την ακτοπλοΐα αλλά αν είχα να ψηφίσω μεταξύ κατάργησης του ορίου και μη εγώ θα ψήφιζα να μην καταργηθεί. Θα χάναμε πολλούς βαπόραρους μεν (ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ, ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ, ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ κτλ κτλ) αλλά δυστυχώς έτσι όπως έγιναν τα πράγματα φοβάμαι ότι θα λέμε κι ευχαριστώ αν δρομολογηθεί σε κάποια γραμμή το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ. Και τότε δεν θα υπάρχει και ελπίδα...

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

> Για να είμαι καλόπιστος συνομιλητής, θα δεχτώ πως όσα πλοία συνεχίσουν τα δρομολόγια τους, θα συμμορφωθούν με όλους τους κανονισμούς, οι έλεγχοι θα πυκνώσουν και θα είναι αυστηροί και όλα τα πλοία θα είναι ασφαλή και αξιόπλοα. Δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ όμως πως θα αλλάξει η ταχύτητα τους, ούτε πως θα γίνουν θαύματα με το ξενοδοχειακό και τις ανέσεις που θα προσφέρουν.
> Σε μια χώρα όμως που ο τουρισμός αποτελεί τη βαριά βιομηχανία της οικονομίας μας (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι θα θέλαμε) δεν επιθυμώ στη δεύτερη (από πλευράς κίνησης) γραμμή του Αιγαίου να κάνει δρομολόγια το Λισσός, στα Δωδεκάνησα το Ρομίλτα, στη Μυτιλήνη το Ταξιάρχης και στις Δυτικές το Αγ. Γεώργιος. Θα προτιμούσα (και ο τουρίστας το θεωρεί αυτονόητο) να ταξιδεύω με καράβια όπως τα Palace, το BlueStar2 και το Νήσος Μύκονος. Και η πολιτεία έρχεται πλέον να επιβραβεύσει αυτούς που δεν επένδυσαν στο μέλλον της ακτοπλοΐας και να καταδικάσει αυτούς που εκσυγχρόνισαν το στόλο τους. Και είμαι σίγουρος πως αν το θέμα της ηλικίας είχε λυθεί και ήταν οριστικό (και δεν περίμεναν όλοι πως θα αρθεί αυτό το μέτρο) τα νέα καράβια του στόλου μας θα ήταν περισσότερα και οι τιμές χαμηλότερες.


Πιστεύω κι εγώ ότι καλό είναι να υπάρχει ένα όριο ηλικίας για τα πλοία, εκτός βέβαια αν το όριο αντικατασταθεί με συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές που πρέπει να τηρεί ένα πλοίο, αλλά θα πρέπει να υπάρχει και ο κατάλληλος μηχανισμός ελέγχου που να το πιστοποιεί, ή και να αναγκάζει τους πλοιοκτήτες να συμμορφώνονται. Που σημαίνει ότι κάποιος πρέπει να μας εγγυηθεί για την αξιοπιστία και την ηθική ακεραιότητα των ελεγκτών. Οπότε πάλι επιστρέφουμε, στην φιλοτιμία και τον σεβασμό στον συνάνθρωπό μας που πρέπει να δείχνουν όλες οι πλευρές : και οι πλοιοκτήτες, και οι εργαζόμενοι στα πλοία, και ο – κρατικός – μηχανισμός ελέγχου, αλλά και οι επιβάτες. 
Το πρόβλημα τελικά είναι αυτό : έχουμε ανάγκη από καλύτερους Έλληνες (σε κάθε επάγγελμα), οι οποίοι θα εξασφαλίζουν την ποιότητα των παρεχομένων υπηρεσιών. Διαφορετικά, και οι καλύτερες νομοθεσίες του κόσμου μπορούν άνετα να γελοιοποιηθούν. Υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες πάντως κανείς δεν μας διασφαλίζει ότι τα πράγματα θα πάνε καλύτερα ή χειρότερα. Αν η συνθήκη της Στοκχόλμης τηρηθεί κατά γράμμα, τότε ναι, θα πάμε καλύτερα.  
Θα διαφωνήσω πάντως στο ότι η κατάργηση του ορίου επιβραβεύει, ή καταδικάζει κάποιους. Τα Highspeed της HSW πχ έχουν πάντοτε υψηλή πληρότητα και είναι τα πρώτα πλοία της γραμμής προς Τήνο – Μύκονο που κάνουν «soldout», παρ’ όλο που έχουν διπλάσιο ναύλο από τα συμβατικά. Ο κόσμος δηλαδή, που είναι και ο τελικός κριτής, επιβραβεύει την αναβαθμισμένη παροχή υπηρεσιών και δεν τον πειράζει το ακριβό ναύλο. Γι’ αυτό και ο αριθμός των ταχύπλοων συνεχώς αυξάνεται. Από την άλλη, καλό είναι να συνεχίσουν και τα πιο φθηνά πλοία (SuperferryII, Πηνελόπη), τα οποία και αξιόπλοα είναι και εξυπηρετούν όλους αυτούς που για διαφόρους λόγους δεν είναι διατεθειμένοι να πληρώνουν διπλάσιο ναύλο.
Ειλικρινά όμως, χαίρομαι που όλα τα μέλη του forum έχουν να καταθέσουν αξιόλογες και αρκούντως τεκμηριωμένες απόψεις.

----------


## Paralia

Νεότευκτα δεν είναι μόνο τα ταχύπλοα. ¶λλωστε, οι σημαντικά διαφορετικές τιμές μεταξύ των συμβατικών και των ταχυπλόων υπήρχαν και πριν την απελευθέρωση και επίσης, τα ταχύπλοα δεν εκτελούν δρομολόγια το χειμώνα.
Το θέμα είναι λοιπόν τι γίνεται μεταξύ νεότευκτων και παλαιών συμβατικών (πχ: Blue Star 2 vs Δημητρούλα, Νησος Μύκονος vs Θεόφιλος, Palace vs Λατώ). 
Τα παλαιά πλοία δεν θα αποχωρήσουν και με την απελευθέρωση του ναυλολογίου, θα μπορούν το χειμώνα να έχουν χαμηλές τιμές (λόγω χαμηλότερου λειτουργικού και χρηματοοικονομικού κόστους) ενώ το καλοκαίρι να έχουν ακόμα και τις ίδιες τιμές με τα νεότευκτα, λόγω έλλειψης θέσεων (η δίκλινη καμπίνα της GA για Δωδεκάνησα έχει ίδια τιμή με το Blue Star 2).
Όταν λοιπόν το κράτος σε καλεί το 2000 νε επενδύσεις σε ένα περιβάλλον που σου εγγυάται πως σε 6-9 χρόνια θα αποσυρθούν 40 πλοία, και όταν έρθει αυτή η στιγμή, αποφασίσει να μείνουν αυτά τα πλοία δρομολογημένα, έρχεται να καταδικάσει αυτούς που επένδυσαν στο μέλλον του εκσυγχρονισμού της ακτοπλοΐας (και φυσικά και του κέρδους τους, δεν είπε κανείς ότι το έκαναν για λόγους φιλοπατρίας).

----------


## delta pi

Θα προτιμούσατε να επικρατήσει η Συνθήκη της Στοκχόλμης ή 35ετία των πλοίων εάν δεν αποσυρόταν ο 2ος νόμος;

----------


## Giorgos_D

Συνθήκη Στοκχόλμης. Γιατί ένα πλοίο 34 ετών και 364 ημερών  να είναι κατάλληλο (και παρατημένο στα μαύρα του τα χάλια) και μία μέρα μετά να είναι αναξιόπλοο?

----------


## chrb

> Συνθήκη Στοκχόλμης. Γιατί ένα πλοίο 34 ετών και 364 ημερών  να είναι κατάλληλο (και παρατημένο στα μαύρα του τα χάλια) και μία μέρα μετά να είναι αναξιόπλοο?


Συμφωνώ απολύτως...

----------


## delta pi

Εγώ προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα όριο ηλικίας και όχι 35 αλλά 30 γιατί όσο καλό κι αν είναι ένα πλοίο μετά τα 27 έχει πλέον γεράσει και δεν έχει τις ίδιες δυνατότητες μ' ένα πχ 10 χρονών.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Εγώ προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα όριο ηλικίας και όχι 35 αλλά 30 γιατί όσο καλό κι αν είναι ένα πλοίο μετά τα 27 έχει πλέον γεράσει και δεν έχει τις ίδιες δυνατότητες μ' ένα πχ 10 χρονών.


Μπορείς να μου δώσεις ένα παράδειγμα εφόσον το πλοίο συντηρείται επαρκώς; Ποιες είναι οι δυνατότητες που θα χάσει;

Στην Ιταλία στο δρομολόγιο Σαλέρνο-Αμάλφι-Κάπρι-Νάπολη (θα μπορούσε να παρομοιαστεί με δρομολόγια Σαρωνικού, από πλευράς αποστάσεων) είχα ταξιδέψει με ένα πλοίο, αμιγώς Ε/Γ, που ήταν τουλάχιστον 40 ετών (καρφωτό), στο μέγεθος του ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ - ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ. Το βαποράκι εκτός από το ότι ήταν πανέμορφο ήταν και άψογα συντηρημένο. Σκουριές δεν υπήρχαν στη γάστρα του και έδειχνε πολύ περιποιημένο. Κρίμα δεν είναι να πήγαινε για καρφίσες?

----------


## delta pi

> Μπορείς να μου δώσεις ένα παράδειγμα εφόσον το πλοίο συντηρείται επαρκώς; Ποιες είναι οι δυνατότητες που θα χάσει;
> 
> Στην Ιταλία στο δρομολόγιο Σαλέρνο-Αμάλφι-Κάπρι-Νάπολη (θα μπορούσε να παρομοιαστεί με δρομολόγια Σαρωνικού, από πλευράς αποστάσεων) είχα ταξιδέψει με ένα πλοίο, αμιγώς Ε/Γ, που ήταν τουλάχιστον 40 ετών (καρφωτό), στο μέγεθος του ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ - ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ. Το βαποράκι εκτός από το ότι ήταν πανέμορφο ήταν και άψογα συντηρημένο. Σκουριές δεν υπήρχαν στη γάστρα του και έδειχνε πολύ περιποιημένο. Κρίμα δεν είναι να πήγαινε για καρφίσες?


Όσο και να συντηρειται ο κορμός του θα έχει εξασθενίσει ,το εξωτερικό του μέρος, ο φλοιός.Από μέσα το γκαράζ θα μυρίζει αφόρητα τη λεγόμενη <καραβίλα> για να μη πούμε για τα μηχανοστάσια...μόνο ο ξενοδοχειακός τομέας θα είναι στη καλύτερη κατάσταση.
Και γιατί να μην υπάρχει ένας νόμος που γεφυρώνει τις δύο απόψεις.Να γίνεται έλεγχος αλλά και όριο ηλικίας και να είναι πιο αλκυστικές οι ναυπηγήσεις γιατί χωρίς όριο ηληκίας σιγά μη ναυπηγήσει ο άλλος νέο πλοίο.Θα το βουλιάξει και θα πάρει και αποζημίωση.Θα συνεχίσω την παραγραφο κάποια άλλη στιγμή...

----------


## delta pi

> Όσο και να συντηρειται ο κορμός του θα έχει εξασθενίσει ,το εξωτερικό του μέρος, ο φλοιός.Από μέσα το γκαράζ θα μυρίζει αφόρητα τη λεγόμενη <καραβίλα> για να μη πούμε για τα μηχανοστάσια...μόνο ο ξενοδοχειακός τομέας θα είναι στη καλύτερη κατάσταση.
> Και γιατί να μην υπάρχει ένας νόμος που γεφυρώνει τις δύο απόψεις.Να γίνεται έλεγχος αλλά και όριο ηλικίας και να είναι πιο αλκυστικές οι ναυπηγήσεις γιατί χωρίς όριο ηληκίας σιγά μη ναυπηγήσει ο άλλος νέο πλοίο.Θα το βουλιάξει και θα πάρει και αποζημίωση.Θα συνεχίσω την παραγραφο κάποια άλλη στιγμή...


Δε θα ήθελα να μπω καν στη διαδικασία να σκεφτώ οτι στην Ελλάδα ζούμε και γίνονται παρανομείες και να λέει ο άλλος ότι το πλοίο μπορεί να ταξιδέψει ενώ δεν είναι αξιόπλοο.Και για να επικεντρωθώ στο παρών τώρα δεν έχουμε 35ετία αλλά ούτε συνθήκη της Στοκχόλμης οπότε που βαδίζουμε και πως θα κρίνεται ένα πλοίο αν είναι αξιόπλοο.Γιατί αν μου πείτε ότι είναι αξιόπλοα τα καρασαπιοκάραβα του Αγούδημο θα τρελαθώ.Προσωπικά και μόνο η ιδέα ότι ταξιδέυω με τέτοια πλοία με κάνει να προσεύχομαι να μην έχουμε πάλι κανένα ναυάγιο.

----------


## engineer1980

Πρεπει να ισχυει στην ελληνικη ακτοπλοια η συνθηκη της στοκχολμης διοτι το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο των πλοιων ειναι καλα συντηρημενο απο τα πληρωματα.Οχι μονο στον τομεα του ξενοδοχειακου αλλα και στον τομεα του μηχανοστασιου και του σκαφους γενικα.Αποδειξη ολων των παραπανω ειναι ο μικρος αριθμος βλαβων που παρουσιαζονται στα πλοια της γραμμης σε σχεση φυσικα με τον συνολικο αριθμο των δρομολογιων.Τα πληρωματα καθε καλοκαιρι δινουν πραγματικα ''μαχη'' ωστε να καταφερουν τα πλοια να ειναι το συντομοτερο δυνατο στον προορισμο τους.Αν ισχυσει η 35 ετια πολλα νησια και ειδικα αυτα των ''αγονων'' γραμων θα μεινουν χωρις πλοια.Φανταστειτε τι επιπτωσεις θα εχει αυτο στην οικονομια των νησιων μας που στηριζεται στον τουρισμο.Οποτε ναι στην συνθηκη της στοκχολμης  αλλα σε συνδυασμο με αυστηρους ελεγχους απο την Ε.Ε.Π και καλη συντηρηση απο τα πληρωματα.

----------


## delta pi

Και πως θα κρίνεται η αξιοπλοία των πλοίων.Με το αν είναι ασφαλές ή όχι το πλοίο.

----------


## engineer1980

Η αξιοπλοια ενος πλοιου κρινεται απο τα εξουσιοδοτημενα οργανα του κρατους οπως ειναι οι νηογνομονες και η Επιθεωρηση Εμπορικων πλοιων.Η διαδικασια για να κριθει ενα πλοιο αν μπορει να ταξιδεψει ειναι καθορισμενη απο τα οργανα αυτα,υπαρχουν διαφορων ειδων επιθεωρησεις οπως η ετησια ,εκτακτη κ.τ.λ. Πιστευω οτι εαν στα πλοια πανω απο την 35τια γινονται και επιπλεον ελεγχοι σε σχεση με αυτα της μικροτερης ηλικιας θα εχουμε αρκετα και ασφαλη πλοια ωστε να εξυπηρετουνται ολα τα νησια.

----------


## delta pi

Το περίβλημα του πλοίου πως θα συντηρείται?

----------


## engineer1980

Στο σκαφος γινεται επιθεωρηση με την βοηθεια της τεχνολογιας ultrasonic (με υπερηχους) οπου διαπιστωνεται με μεγαλη ακριβεια το παχος του περιβλιματος του πλοιου.Μετα απο την παχυμετρηση του πλοιου αποφασιζουν ποια κομματια της κατασκαευης χρηζουν αντικαταστασης.Σε καθε πλοιο η μετρηση του παχους της λαμαρινας γινεται σε συγκριση με το αρχικο παχος (οταν το πλοιο κατασκευαστηκε απο το ναυπηγειο).Η συντηρηση ειναι μια διαδικασια που γινεται με την χρηση αμμοβολων ή υδροβολων οπου 'καθαριζεται' το σκαφος ,και στην συνεχεια βαψιμο με ειδικα υφαλοχρωματα.

----------


## Kyriakos

Επιπλέον, και όταν η ηλικία του πλοίου το "ζητάει" χρησιμοποιείται και μέθοδος ultrasonic για τον εντοπισμό "σχάσης" στην λαμαρίνα, δηλαδή ρογμές παράλληλες προς το επίπεδο της λαμαρίνας, αποτέλεσμα κόπωσης του μετάλλου.

----------


## Michael

Μια ερώτηση κυρίως για τους τεχνικούς της παρέας. Υπάρχει ακριβής και αξιόπιστη μέθοδος μέτρησης της κόπωσης της κατασκευής του πλοίου κατα την διάρκεια των διαφόρων επιθεωρήσεων;

----------


## Kyriakos

Από ότι ξέρω εγώ, όχι εκτός από την μέθοδο που ανέφερα. Κατά τα άλλα, σημάδια όπως crack είναι ενδείξεις κόπωσης πολλές φορές, και μπορεί να αλλαχτεί το έλασμα ή το μπρακέτο, αλλά αυτό ουσιαστικά μετεθέτει το πρόβλημα... δίπλα. Για αυτό και γίνεται ο έλγχος που ανέφερα πιο πάνω.

----------


## delta pi

Θα ήθελα να ζητήσω μια χάρη απ'τους τεχνικούς της παρέας να γράψουν οτιδήποτε ξέρουν για τη συνθήκη της Στοκχόλμης ουτοσώστε όσοι μπαίνουν στο topic να μαθαίνουν *λεπτωμεριοδώς* τη προυποθέτει η Συνθήκη κι ανάλογα να ψηφίζουν.Ευχαριστώ. :Surprised:

----------


## delta pi

:Wink:  Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερωτησούλα.Η συνθήκη της Στοκχόλμης τώρα δεν ισχύει στην Ελλάδα έτσι δεν είναι, απλώς καταργήθηκε το όριο ηλικίας.Πως θα διαπιστώνουμε την αξιοπλοία ενός πλοίου?

----------


## cortomaltese

To θεμα του Stockholm Agreement (SA) και του οριου αποσυρσης πολυ κακως ετεθησαν προς αντιπαραβολη οχι εδω αλλα απο το ιδιο το ΥΕ.Ν.
Οπως ειναι γνωστο το οριο αποσυρσης επιβατηγων οχηματαγωγων ισχυε μονο στην Ελλαδα και μονο για πλοια δρομολογημενα σε εσωτερικες γραμμες . Δηλαδη οχι για κρουαζιεροπλοια και οχι για διεθνεις γραμμες (Ιταλια Ισραηλ κλπ). 
Το SA προηλθε μετα το ναυαγιο του ESTONIA τον Σεπτεμβρη του 94 στη Βαλτικη και στην αρχη για τις ενδοσκανδιναβικες γραμμες. 
Προυπαρχουσα διεθνης νομοθεσια ηταν η ηδη σε ισχυ SOLAS 90 που οριζε το δεικτη επιβιωσηματηταε Α/Αmax,  δηλαδη ενα συνδυασμο πολλων παραγοντων και πιθανων σεναριων ως προς τη δυνατοτητα επιβιωσης μετα απο βλαβη της αρχικης ευασταθειας(damage stability ) του πλοιου.Το SA ηλθε να συμπληρωσει 'η καλυτερα υποκαταστησει αυτους τους κανονες. Η SOLAS 90 ειχε ηδη τεθει σε ισχυ και εφαρμοζονταν-εφαρμοζεται σταδιακα αναλογα τα χρονια του πλοιου και το ποσοστο συμορφωσης.
Η SA αρχικα υοθετηθηκε απο τις Σκανδιναβικες και μετεπειτα σχεδον ολες τις Βορειες χωρες αλλα οχι απο τις Μεσογειακες. Επειδη ηδη το Α/Αmax εφαρμοστηκε την τελευταια δεκαετια παντου αλλα το SA μονο στα Βορεια και αυτο υηταν σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις ιδιαιτερα δαπανηρο οι Βορειοι διαμαρτυρηθηκαν- δικαια γιατι να πληρωνουν μονο αυτοι.
Και οι δυο συμβασεις εχουν να κανουν με την περιπτωση επιβιωσημοτητας απο βλαβη στην αρχικη ευσταθεια με παρα πολλες παραμετρους ( σημαντικο υψος κυματος, στεγανη υποδιαιρεση, 0,5μ νερο στο κυριο καταστρωμα οχηματων, ανοιγματα απο το κυριως γκαραζ προς τα κατωτερα, χρονο κατακλυσης, χρονο εγκαταλειψης  και πολλα αλλα). Το πως εμεις καταφεραμε να τη συνδυασουμε με την καταργηση του οριου ηλικιας ειναι αλλο ενα Ελληνικο θαυμα, γιατι μπορει να το κανεις το βαπορακι συμβατο και να μην πεφτουν οι βαρκες ή να μην ξερει το πληρωμα να δουλεψει τιποτα απο τα συστηματα του βαποριου( εκει ειναι η μαγκια του Αμερικανου και η τυφλητιδα των δικων μας).
Αρα η α αξιοπλοϊα εχει να κανει με την πιστη εφαρμογη των κανονων-οποιο κι αν ειναι - και κυριως τωνεξονυχηστικων ελεγχων και οχι απλα η υοθετηση του ενος η του αλλου κανονα. Απο μονος του δεν κανει τιποτα αν δεν ξερουμε τι μας γινεται ειτε σαν βαπορι ειτε σαν εταιρεια ειτε σαν Λιμεναρχειο ειτε σαν επιθεωρηση. Τελος παντων επειδη το θεμα ειναι πολυ μεγαλο , ελπιζω να πηρες μια ιδεα αλλα σηκωνει πολυ κουβεντα. Παρακατω σου παραθετω ενα αποσπασμα μιας ερευνας απο τον δικο μας μεγαλο καθηγητη ΕΜΠ Παπανικολαου μαζι με εναν απο το πανεπιστημιο της Γλασκωβης περι SA-SOLAS 90, ελπιζω να βοηθησα

6. CONCLUDING REMARKS 

Based on the research work described in the foregoing and in the light of past developments, the
experience being gained and of future expectations, the following conclusions may be drawn:
•	In the wake of the Herald of Free Enterprise and the Estonia disasters, the regulatory Authorities
have introduced demanding safety standards for passenger Ro-Ro vessels, notably SOLAS ’90
as the new global standard and the Stockholm Agreement, a regional agreement among North
West European nations that require these vessels to meet SOLAS ’90 standards with up to 0.5m
of water on the car deck.
•	The Stockholm Agreement represents a major milestone in the history of rule development for
assessing ship damage stability by taking explicitly into account the effect of water on the Ro-
Ro deck, by linking damage survivability explicitly to operational sea states and by paving the
way to performance-based standards and to first-principles approaches to ship safety.
•	Evidence amassed in the route to compliance allowed for a comparative assessment between the
available regulatory instruments showing clearly that whilst SOLAS ’90 represents
meaningfully a level of safety, which is generally in agreement with that determined through
performance-based standards, the Stockholm Agreement appears to be unrealistically stringent.
•	The introduction of the Stockholm Agreement forced attention on the safety of Ro-Ro passenger
ships and in so doing it helped promote a safety culture in shipping, pushing safety firmly at the
centre of the ship design process and establishing it firmly in the minds of ship designers and
operators as a through life-cycle imperative. The influence of this shift of attention to safety
coupled with technological developments and the need to adapt to the rapidly changing drivers
of shipping are likely to have profound effects on Ro-Ro ship design, construction and
operation.
•	The impact of the Stockholm Agreement on the existing fleet of North West Europe has been
much more positive than most people feared. Shippers have either found a cost-effective way to
compliance through performance-based approaches (numerical simulations and model
experiments), raising the safety of their fleet to its rightful level, or cut their losses and opted for
new, modern, safer, more efficient ship designs. Either way shipping is undergoing a “face lift”
and is looking much better for it.
•	The North-South divide concerning safety of Ro-Ro passenger ships continues to troubles
shippers and regulators alike and a way forward is actively being sought. Serving this need, an
SSRC-NTUA partnership has undertaken on behalf of the European Commission a study to
assess the impact of the Stockholm Agreement on the areas covered by it with the view to
evaluating the likely impact of introducing it to areas not covered by it. This introspection on
the Stockholm Agreement will prove invaluable in paving the way forward. The results of the
Commission study, due to be finalised shortly, will form Part II of this paper.

----------


## delta pi

Στο ¶ρθρο του Εφοπλιστή Νοεμβρίου στο ¶ρθρο''*Θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε ότι δεν είμαστε άλλη επικράτεια''*υπάρχει μια υποκατηγορία του άρθρου που τιτλοφορείται με *έντονα* γράματα *''Ενταξη για την ανανέωση του στόλου των εταιρειών στο νέο αναπτυξιακό νόμο που θα ισχύει από την 1η Ιανουαρίου''*.Μήπως θα μπορούσαμε να εχουμε μια ιδέα του τί ορίζει αυτός ο νέος νόμος ο οποίος υποπτεύομαι έχει να κάνει με τις 12ετούς συμβάσεις(παρόλο που δεν αναφέρεται). :Smile:

----------


## cortomaltese

*Παραθετω το post μου απο το θεμα της 35ετιας*Ας μην ξεχναμε οτι το οριο ηλικιας ειναι οπως και πολλα αλλα ομορφα Ελληνικη εφευρεση. Ο σκοπος αν και ακουγεται σωστος εμπεριεχει ενα μεγαλο κινδυνο. Τα βαπορια που πλησιάζουν το οριο αποσυρσης και ειναι δεδομένο οτι δεν εχουν μελον αφηνονται στη τυχη τους και τα παραδείγματα μας λυπουν ολους. Καταφέραμε έτσι να εξαφανίσουμε βαπόρια απο την ακτοπλοϊα που δεν επρεπε. 
Αλήθεια μπορει κανείς να φανταστεί πιο ιδανικά βαπορια για τα επιδοτουμενα ενδοκυκλαδικά απο το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ή το ΔΗΛΟΣ? Δεν θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει αξιοπρεπέστστα το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ (ασχετα με το πως εφυγε απο το αιγαιο ) σε πολλές γραμμες του αιγαιου? 
Σίγουρα είναι θεμιτό το να υπάρχουν καινουργια πλοία αλλα ας μη γελιόμαστε, το κόστος ειναι μεγάλο και δεν μπορείς πάντα να βρεις αυτο που ψαχνεις οποτε οπως και οταν εσυ το θέλεις. 
Το ουσιαστικό προβλημα όμως δεν ειναι αυτο, η ουσία στο παλιο πλοιο ειναι το οτι για να συνεχίσει να είναι ουσιαστικά μάχιμο και αξιοπλοο χρειάζονται πολλά χρήματα και κυρίως αξιόπιστος και αδιάβλητος έλεγχος.
Αν μπορεί κάποιος να δεσμευθεί και να το εγγυηθεί αυτό τότε δεν χρειάζεται  κανένα οριο ηλικίας.  Οι διεθνείς και αρα εθνικοί κανονισμοί είναι τοσο αυστηροί οσο δεν υπήρξαν ποτέ. Αν τηρούνται και αν ο εκάστοτε πλοιοκτήτης μπορεί και θέλει να τους ακολουθήσει τότε τα πλοία μπορούν να ταξιδεύουν. Τωρα αν εμπορικα θα σταθούν αυτο ειναι ενα άλλο μεγάλο θέμα.

----------


## delta pi

:Cool:  Το ουσιαστικό προβλημα όμως δεν ειναι αυτο, η ουσία στο παλιο πλοιο ειναι το οτι για να συνεχίσει να είναι ουσιαστικά μάχιμο και αξιοπλοο χρειάζονται πολλά χρήματα και κυρίως αξιόπιστος και αδιάβλητος έλεγχος.
Αν μπορεί κάποιος να δεσμευθεί και να το εγγυηθεί αυτό τότε δεν χρειάζεται κανένα οριο ηλικίας. Οι διεθνείς και αρα εθνικοί κανονισμοί είναι τοσο αυστηροί οσο δεν υπήρξαν ποτέ. Αν τηρούνται και αν ο εκάστοτε πλοιοκτήτης μπορεί και θέλει να τους ακολουθήσει τότε τα πλοία μπορούν να ταξιδεύουν. Τωρα αν εμπορικα θα σταθούν αυτο ειναι ενα άλλο μεγάλο θέμα.[/quote]
Όταν λες πολλά χρήματα και κόστος εννοείς συνεχείς επισκευές στο πλοίο?

----------


## cortomaltese

To παλιο βαπορι θελει ουτως η αλλως συνεχεια συντηρηση σε σχεση με ενα νεο. Λαμαρινες ειναι, καποια στιγμη σκουριαζουν καποια στιγμη μενουν οι μισες σε παχος, κανουν κρακ και αλλα τετοια ομορφα. Επισης τα μηχανηματα οσο γερνανε θελουν φροντιδα, ανταλλακτικα κανινουργια, συντηρηση, προσοχη πολυ κλπ. Επισης και το ξενοδοχειο φθειρεται, ξηλωνωνται υφασματα, σπανε απο την πολυ χρηση, οι μπουλμεδες χαραζονται κλπ. Ειναι κατι το ζωντανο το βαπορι που αμα γερασει θελει να εισαι απο πανω του συνεχεια και να το φροντιζεις ασταματητα. μονο τοτε μπορεις να το εχεις μαχιμο. Στο θεμα των κανονισμων τωρα, εχε υπ'οψιν σου οτι την τελευταια 20 ετια η προοοδος στο θεμα της ασφαλειας των βαποριων ειναι κατακορυφα ανοδικη. Σχεδον σε καθε διετια ολο και κατι καινουργιο βγαινει σαν απαιτηση, ολο και κατι θα υποχρεουσαι να βαλεις. Επι του θεματος τωρα του SA-SOLAS 90 μιλαμε για κατασκευαστικη συμορφωση του πλοιου και οχι για συντηρηση ( ελαχιστα). Μιλαμε για καινουργια ταγκια και μπουλμεδες ωστε το βαπορι να ξανα υποδιαιρεθει στεγανα, μιλαμε για  cross flooding trunks ωστε να εχει συμμετρικη κατακλυση, μιλαμε για προσθηκες sponsons ή duck tails ή ακομα και βολβου ωστε να εχει καλυτερη αντωση και αρα ευσταθεια. Ακομα και προσθηκες υδατοστεγων θυρων στο γκαραζ ωστε να υπαρχει επιβιωση μετα απο κατακλυση στο γκαραζ. Ολα αυτα λοιπον ειναι κοστος αφου κανεις δραστικες αλλαγες στο πλοιο. Οι εμπνευστες των κατα καιρους κανονων τα σκεφτονται ολα αυτα, και προσπαθουν να γεφυρωσουν τα χασματα και να τα κανουν εφικτα. 
Ερχεσαι λοιπον εσυ μια μερα αντιμετωπος με το οτι πρεπει να ριξεις κανα εκατομυριο δολλαρια για να το κανεις συμορφωμενο ενω ολο μαζι στην αγορα δεν πιανει 3, και λες, τι να κανω?
Εαν ομως το καϊκι σου ειναι το SUPERFERRY που ετσι οπως ειναι στημενο το σχεδιο εχει ανετα αλλα 10 χρονια ζωη του το ριχνεις το εκατομμυριο και του ριχνεις αλλο μισο για να ειναι χαρτι κολλαριστο. Αμα ειναι το οποιοδηποτε που δεν εχει στεριωσει πουθενα ή εσυ σαν εταιρεια δεν θελεις να το βλεπεις γιατι γουσταρεις μονο ταχυπλοα τοτε το αφηνεις να σαπιζει ή το στελνεις για σκραπ. Ελα ομως που με αυτη τη λογικη η Παροναξια εχει μεινει με 2 βαπορια τη μερα απο κει που ειχε 5. Η 35 ετια ηταν ενα λαθος, και το κολημα με το SA σκετο και μονο ειναι αλλο εινα. Ειναι δυο διαφορετικα πραγματα που αλλη φιλοσοφια πρεσβευουν και εν τελει και τα δυο οπως εφαρμοζονται κατα την γνωμη μου δεν διασφαλιζουν την ασφαλεια των πλοιων περισοτερο αν δεν δουμε το πραγμα απο αλλη οπτικη.

----------


## delta pi

Την περίοδο που διανύουμε ποιος νόμος ισχύει και πως λέγεται γιατί με χει φάει η περιέργεια?

----------


## cortomaltese

Tο ονομα του νομου στην Ελλαδα δεν το ξερω, ομως σιγουρα ισχυει η SOLAS 90 εδω και χρονια. Το SA εαν δεν εχει ισχυσει ηδη ειναι - κατα τις δηλωσεις των υπευθυνων (:grin: ) - δρομολογημενο. Και απο τα ηδη γνωστα η 35ετια-ευτυχως καταργηθηκε.

----------


## delta pi

Ενα βασικό ερώτημα.Γιατί η Συνθήκη της Στοκχόλμης δεν ίσχυε από παλιά στην Ελλάδα ενώ ίσχυε στις υπόλοιπες χώρες της Ευρώπης όσες τουλάχιστον είχαν ακτοπλοϊκό στόλο.Και γιατί σκέφτηκαν αυτό το νόμο περί ορίου ηλικίας τον οποίο μια τον έκαναν  35 και μια 30.Τέλος αφού ρε παιδί μου θα ήταν αδιέξοδο κάποια στιγμή γιατί δεν θα επαρκούσαν τα πλοία γιατί δεν τον καταργούσαν ποιο πριν να βάλουν τη συνθήκη?

----------


## cortomaltese

Μην τα μπερδευουμε ολα μαζι, η SA ειπαμε οτι εγινε το 96 σαν προταση απο μια επιτροπη των Σκανδιναβικων χωρων που πληγηκαν απο το ναυαγιο. Την υοθετησαν οι ιδιες και σταδιακα οι υπολοιποι Βορειοι, οχι ομως οι μεσογειοι. Η SOLAS 90 ηταν ηδη σε εφαρμογη για ολες τις χωρες του κοσμου που ακολουθουν τον ΙΜΟ. H 35 ετια ειναι Ελληνικη πατεντα οπως και το απαγορευτικο αποπλου μετα το ναυαγιο του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ το 66 στη Φαλκονερα. Ο περιφημος υπουργος Παπουτσης - ο οποιος θα εβαζε το μαχαιρι στο κοκαλο κλπ- μετα το ΣΑΜΙΝΑ to 2000 αποφασισε να κατεβασει το οριο σταδιακα στα 30 χρονια για τα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ακτοπλοϊας. Οι εφοπλιστες τον πηγαν στα Ευρωπαϊκα δικαστηρια και δικαιωθηκαν.Ο τωρινος αστερας μετα απο πολλες πιεσεις βρηκε τη¨"χρυση" λυση να καταργησει την 30-35 ετια και αντ'αυτης να εφαρμοσει την SA. Λυση Ελληνικη που τους βολευει ολους, και ναι μεν ανεβαζει το επιπεδο ασφαλειας αλλα δεν εγγυαται οτι τα βαπορια ειναι ασφαλη. Ειναι σα να σου λεω οτι για να κρατησεις το αυτοκινητο σου που ειναι για αποσυση πρεπει να βαλεις οπωσδηποτε αεροσακο αλλα αν τα φρενα σου ειναι καλα επαφυεμαι στον ελεγχο του ΚΤΕΟ....κατι αντιστοιχο ειναι αυτο που παιζει τωρα εδω. Ειπαμε ασφαλη καραβια ειναι αυτα που συντηρουνται και ελεγχονται ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑΣ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΑΣ και οχι αυτα που εχουν το οποιοδηποτε πιστοποιητικο και μονο. Εκει για μενα εινα το φαουλ του συστηματος και εκει και η ριζα του προβληματος. Καλο ειναι το SA αλλα τι να το κανω που το βαπορι δεν καθεται στο λιμανι ποτε και εχει δρομολογιο με λιμανι ανα 2-4 ωρες. Τι εκπαιδευση να κανεις, τι γυμνασια, τι συντηρηση? Και αυτος που θα ερθει να σε ελεγξει τι θελει να δει? Αμα εχεις υδατοστεγεις ή οτι ειναι κλειστες εν πλω? Οτι εισαι στα κωλοχαρτα σενιος ή οτι ολο το πληρωμα ξερει τα παντα σε θεματα ασφαλειας και ειναι ετοιμοπολεμο ανα πασα στιγμη? Οτι ειναι βαμμενο το θεατρο και εχεις ολα τα πιστοποιητικα ή οτι η μηχανη ειναι ρεταλι και οι βαρκες πεφτουνε μονο με τους ναυτες και το λοστρομο και θελουνε ειδικη πατεντα για να πεσουνε? και αλλα τετοια ομορφα
Μην βλεπουμε λοιπον το δεντρο και δεν αντιλαμβανομαστε οτι ειμαστε σε δασος..

----------


## delta pi

Οπότε τώρα να υποθέσω ότι θα βάλουν τη Συνθήκη και στην Ελλάδα...

----------


## vassilisman

ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ -ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝ- ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΣΤΩ ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΗΣ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ, ΤΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ 40 ΕΤΩΝ. ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ ΠΩΣ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ=ΦΤΗΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΨΗ ΑΓΟΝΩΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΩΝ ΟΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ  Η ΧΡΗΣΗ ΠΙΟ ΝΕΩΝ. ΑΛΛΑ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΣΠΑΝΙΑ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ.. 
 ΣΥΝΟΠΤΙΚΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΛΕΩ ΝΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΩΝ 35 (Η ΚΑΙ +) ΕΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Το θέμα κλειδωνεται επειδή είναι ανοιγμένο ξανά και η συζήτηση συνεχίζεται στο ακόλουθο link :

http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=197&page=4

----------


## Giorgos_D

Σωστοί έλεγχοι θα συμπλήρωνα, και οι όποιες παρατηρήσεις να μην κολλάνε στα γρανάζια της γραφειοκρατίας.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Την είδα τη δεξαμενή... του 30!



> λογο ηλικιας και μη συμορφωσης


Νομίζω ότι τώρα που πέρασε και η περίοδος χάριτος του νέου SOLAS πολλά θα παροπλιστούν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε κάποια συζήτηση για αυτό...

----------


## Eng

> Νομίζω ότι τώρα που πέρασε και η περίοδος χάριτος του νέου SOLAS πολλά θα παροπλιστούν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε κάποια συζήτηση για αυτό...


Θα συμφωνησεις οτι εκτος απο τη Ποντοπόρο "κανονικα" θα πρεπει να δουμε μεγαλες αλλαγες και στην ακτοπλοϊα μας? Δεν ξερω ομως κατα πόσο οι εφοπλιστες θα μεινουν στο By the book ή θα βρουν παλι κανενα παραθυρο για να μην αλλάξουν τα βαπορακια τους.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Οχι αυτο δεν μας χρειαζετε γιατι ετσι θα φιγουν και καπια ομορφα σκαρια. Απλος καπιει εφοπλιστες να τα σιντιρουν καλα και να ειναι αυστιρος ο νιογνομονας...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε για λίγο για ποιές αλλαγές μιλάμε. Όλα ξεκίνησαν με τη διάσλκεψη του SOLAS το 1995 όπου με αφορμή το ναυάγιο του Estonia. Όπου θεσπίστηκαν πρόσθετοι κανόνες για την ευστάθεια μετά από βλάβη το πλήρες κέιμενο του ΠΔ 160/1997 μερ το οποίο ενσωματώθηκε στην ελληνική νομοθεσία είναι εδώ http://www.yen.gr/php/download_xitem.php?xitem=31707/pd160_fek141_97.pdf. 
Σε συνέχεια αυτής της συνθήκης η Ευρωπαίκή Ένωση  εξέδωσε την οδηγία 2003/25/ΕΚ του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου οποία συμπληρώθηκε με την οδηγία 2005/12/ΕΚ της επιτροπής, το κέιμενο των οδηγιών μπορέιτε να το δείτε εδώ http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...19:0027:EL:PDF

Με τις αποφάσεις MSC 134(76)/12- 12-2002 και 151(78)/20-05- 2004 της Επιτροπής Ναυτικής Ασφάλειας (MSC) του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού (IMO) θεσπόιστηκαν πρόσθετες απαιτήσεις για τα ποντοπόρα πλοία το κέιμενο του ΠΔ 71/2006 με το οποίο ενσωματώθηκε στην ελληνική νομοθεςσία είναι εδώ http://www.yen.gr/php/download_xitem...1_fek73_06.pdf

Με τις προσθήκες του 2005 (περίληψη εδώ http://www.imo.org/TCD/contents.asp?...id=647#may2005) και του 2006 (περίληψη εδώ http://www.imo.org/TCD/contents.asp?...id=647#dec2006) τέθηκαν σε ισχύ πρόσθετοι κανόνες και αποσαφηνήσεις παλίοτερων. 

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Eng ότι τα περισσότερα ποντοπόρρα πλοία έχουν συμορφωθέι με τις νέες απαιτήσεις. Στα επιβατηκά πλοία όμως που με τις καινούριες απαιτήσεις ισως θα πρέπει να γίνουν εκετεταμένες μετασκευές για να συνεχίσουν να ταξιδέυουν μετά την 1 Ιουλίου του 2010 οπότε μαπάινουν σε ισχύ οι προσθήκες του 2006, ίσως κάποια θα πρέπει να παροπλιστούν.

----------


## Νaval22

τα περίσσοτερα παλιά ακτοπλοικά έχουν πέρασει stockholm και έχουν γίνει όλες οι απαραίτητες τροποποιήσεις,ώστε να περάσουν τον κανονισμό,το 2010 ήταν η καταληκτική ημερομηνία εναρμόνισης,όσα δεν το έχουν κάνει λοιπόν (τα λίγα) θα το κάνουν μέχρι το 10 η αποσυρθούν
αλλά καλύτερα το θέμα να πάει στην ακτοπλοία μιας και αυτή αφορά

----------


## sea world

> Θα συμφωνησεις οτι εκτος απο τη Ποντοπόρο "κανονικα" θα πρεπει να δουμε μεγαλες αλλαγες και στην ακτοπλοϊα μας? Δεν ξερω ομως κατα πόσο οι εφοπλιστες θα μεινουν στο By the book ή θα βρουν παλι κανενα παραθυρο για να μην αλλάξουν τα βαπορακια τους..


SYMFWNW APOLYTA ME TO FILO Eng! MAKARI NA DOYME PRAGMATIKES ALLAGES STHN AKTOPLOIA KAI NA FYGOYN TA PALIA PLOIA, OSO KI AN ANTIDROYN KAPOIOI KARABOLATRES!
GIATI TA PALIA BAPORIA, DEN MENOYN DEMENA WS PLWTA MOYSEIA GIA NA TA 8AYMAZOYME, ALLA TAKSIDEYOYN. KAI TAKSIDEYOYN ME TIS YPERAN8RWPES PROSPA8EIES POU KATABALOYN TA PLHRWMATA TOYS, ME OPOIO KOSTOS GIA AYTOYS!
KATI POY KANEIS DEN MPOREI NA TO KATALABEI, AN DEN TO NOIWSEI KAI DEN TO ZHSEI!;-)

----------


## MILTIADIS

παντως,οσον αφορα τα ακτοπλοικα,εχει γραφτει περι αποδρομολογησης του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ λογω SOLAS καθως η εναρμονιση του με τον κανονισμο ειναι πολυδαπανη δουλεια και η GA ως γνωστον αδυνατει..

----------


## Νaval22

έχω την αίσθηση ότι το δημητρούλα έχει περάσει stockholm,και ότι είναι άλλος ο λόγος που αποσύρεται

----------


## Eng

Να σας πω πως εγω βλεπω την ακτοπλοϊα? Σαν ενα μπαξε που τα γυρο ζιζανια δεν αφηνουν τα νεα φυτα να ανασάνουν. Θα ηθελα να πιστευω πως με τη συνθηκη της Στοχολμης - και να πω ενα ευχαριστω στον Παναγιωτη που μας εδωσε ενα καλο μπουσουλα για να αναπτυσσουμε το θεμα - θα μπορεσουν να αντικατασταθουν καποια πλοια (δεν αναφερομαι ονομαστικα γιατι θεωρω πως αυτοι που ξερουν αντιλαμβανομαι για ποια μιλαω) και πραγματικα οι Ε να βαλουν λιγο το χερακι στην τσεπη σιγα σιγα και να αρχιζουν να φερνουν νεοτερα πλοια, οχι μονο για τις γραμμες της Κρητης ή της Αδριατικης αλλα και για τις γραμμες κορμου (ανδρο/συροτηνομυκονια, Παροναξια) όπως επίσης στις δευτερυοντες και (επιτελους) στις αγονες. Δυστυχως το θεμα "Ανανεωση Στολου" ειναι πραγματικα πολυπλευρο γιατι ανακατευει πολλα πραγματα οπως διαγωνισμους κλπ... Πάντως για μενα αυτο που θα ονειρευομουν ειναι ενας ακτοπλοΙκος, ισχυρος (οχι μονο κατ'όνομα αλλα και κατ' ουσιαν) και _νεανιζον_ στολος που να εξυπηρετει ολα τα νησια σ'όλη την Ελλαδα!! 
Ελπιζω να μην ειναι απλα ενα ονειρο....θερινης νυκτος..!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thiseus

Ειναι εξαιρετικα σπανιο ΕΓ/ΟΓ περα καποιας ηλικιας να μπορουν να κανουν comply με τα κριτηρια του Stockholm Regional Agreement....

----------

